# "The most beautiful touring car in the world": The 1992 BMW M3



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

At Festival of Speed 2016, the beautiful BMW E30 M3 DTM flew past fans up the hillclimb in style, with none other than Johnny Cecotto behind the wheel! The racing legend gave us a guided tour of one of the world's favorite touring cars!

Beautiful in stock format and I think even better as a touring car. Great video, check it out!

https://youtu.be/QS07TZXFNFw


----------

